# how long do you think this would last before cracking?



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...em=7908492130&category=33632#ebayphotohosting

now i'm all for companies trying to make products for any car...but for $175, it just doesnt seem possible. i mean, Protech's equal length is almost $1100...we're talking 5 times the price. theres gotta be something seriously wrong with this. the welds actually look good, and they offer a lifetime warranty against cracking. meant for an s13/14/15 ... but shouldnt have a problem bolting up to a bluebird. anyone have any input/experience with this place?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ss autochrome and us here at nissanforums dont get along very well....but i myself havent met anyone who has used them, and they are your best advice


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ss autochrome and us here at nissanforums dont get along very well....but i myself havent met anyone who has used them, and they are your best advice



bad history? care to elaborate? i'm curious about this.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i one time questioned their quality a while back and a bunch of people jumped on me about how shitty they are...how the finish goes away, and the materials they use


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

so the quest continues to find a company that puts out a GOOD equal length manifold for the bluebird sr20det D:

protech has a nice one, but i cant afford $1100


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Jasper said:


> so the quest continues to find a company that puts out a GOOD equal length manifold for the bluebird sr20det D:
> 
> protech has a nice one, but i cant afford $1100



quality costs money man...thats what good, quality equal length manifolds run for


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I had a set of OBX "racing" header for my 200sx.. for the time i owned my car, they never cracked.. just the chrome turned gold/blue/green/ish... but no leaks or anything.. there welds are very nice too.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Jasper said:


> so the quest continues to find a company that puts out a GOOD equal length manifold for the bluebird sr20det D:
> 
> protech has a nice one, but i cant afford $1100



dude, I can't even count how many times I've said to you that good parts cost money.

you know cheap alternatives are crap

if you want to do a serious build, you've got to spend serious money. it's a fact.

this thread is closed.

SS autochrome uses shoddy materials and lousy welding. they don't last, and are copies of companies who dedicated time and money to design good units.


----------

